# Hello! New guy from the Kansas flat lands



## MacDaniel (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello all...

I've just recently discovered the down right fun of shooting compound bows and my boss recomended this site for me to check out for tips/equipment and pretty much all of the above!

Look forward to trolling with you all

MacDaniel


----------



## MacDaniel (Jun 4, 2010)

Bump! Just so I can get my second post so I can PM someone :tongue:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* MacDaniel. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## JHAZER (Dec 23, 2009)

also a newbie, is nice that they make you have a bunch of posts to keep hackers out!


----------



## MacDaniel (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you for all the welcomes, I look forward to learning everything I can about shooting!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT!

What part of the state are you from?


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome...


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

:welcome::wav:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

